# Java Runtime.exec per JButton auslösen -> Programm hängt



## tuxedo (5. Jul 2005)

Hallo,
habe folgendes Problem:

Ich hab mir ein kleiens Tool geschrieben das ein .EXE Programm ausführen soll. Der Output erscheint dann in einem JTextArea.

Mein Programm besteht aus einer Klasse die von JFrame erbt und enthält ein JTextArea und 3 JButtons.

In der Main-Methode starte ich mein Programm mit 

```
new MeinProgramm();
```

Zum ausführen der Exe habe ich 2 Methode die ich aus Guido Krügers Java-Buch fast 1:1 übernommen habe:


```
private  void runCommand(String cmd, int mode) throws IOException {
		rt = Runtime.getRuntime();
	    System.out.println("Running " + cmd);
	    pr = rt.exec(cmd);
	    if (mode == MODE_WAITFOR) {
	      System.out.println("waiting for termination");
	      try {
	        pr.waitFor();
	      } 
	      catch (InterruptedException e) {
	      }
	    } 
	    else if (mode == MODE_CATCHOUTPUT) {
	    	System.out.println("catching output");
	    	BufferedReader procout = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(pr.getInputStream())	    	);
	    	String line;
	    	int a;
	    	while ((a = procout.read()) != 0) {
	    		char A;
	    		A=(char)a;
	    		textArea.append(A+"");
	    		textArea.setCaretPosition(textArea.getText().length());
	    	}
	    }
	    try {
	    	System.out.println("done, return value is " + pr.exitValue());
	    } 
	    catch (IllegalThreadStateException e) {
	    	System.out.println("ok, process is running asynchronously");
	    }
	}

	private  void runShellCommand(String cmd, int mode) throws IOException{
		String prefix = "";
	    String osName = System.getProperty("os.name");
	    osName = osName.toLowerCase();
	    if (osName.indexOf("windows") != -1) {
	      if (osName.indexOf("95") != -1) {prefix = "command.com /c ";} 
	      else if (osName.indexOf("98") != -1) {prefix = "command.com /c ";}
	      else if (osName.indexOf("xp") != -1) {prefix = "cmd.exe /c ";}
	    }
	    if (prefix.length() <= 0) {
	      System.out.println("unknown OS: don\'t know how to invoke shell");
	    } else {
	      runCommand(prefix + cmd, mode);
	    }
	  }
```

Starte ich mein EXE Programm mit 


```
runShellCommand(System.getProperty("user.dir")+"/MeineEXE.exe",MODE_CATCHOUTPUT);
```

im Konstruktor meines JFrames dann dann startet dieses und steckt seinen Output und das JTextArea. Geht also prima.

Problem ist nun folgendes:
Das EXE-Programm soll per Button gestartet und beendet werden. Dazu habe ich per ActionPerformed-Methode dies hier gemacht:


```
public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
			
		if (e.getSource().equals(connectButton)){
			try {
				runShellCommand(System.getProperty("user.dir")+"/MeineEXE.exe",MODE_CATCHOUTPUT);
			} catch (IOException e1) {
				// TODO Auto-generated catch block
				e1.printStackTrace();
			}
		}
		if (e.getSource().equals(disconnectButton)) {
			connectButton.setEnabled(true);
			disconnectButton.setEnabled(false);
			textArea.append("\nDisconnecting...");
			pr.destroy();
			pr = null;
		}
		
		if (e.getSource().equals(exitButton)) {
			pr.destroy();
			rt.exit(1);
			System.exit(0);
		}
	}
```

Der connectButton soll das Programm starten, der disconnectButton soll es beenden.

Starte ich jetzt mein EXE-Programm nicht per Konstruktor sondern per Button bleibt der Button gedrückt hängen und das Programm hängt und läuft nichtmehr weiter. 
Ich habe bereits unterschiedliche Kombinationen ausprobier und auch mal ein anderes Programm starten lassen. Jedes mal das gleiche. Sobald ich per Button den Start aslöse hängt das Programm. Der Witz an der Geschichte ist: Das Programm wird geladen. Im Windows Taskmanager taucht es auf, nur hab ich keine Ausgabe und laufen tut es auch nicht. Zumindest macht es nicht das was es normalerweise machen sollte.

Zweites kleines Problem:

Starte ich die Exe wieder über den JFrame-Konstruktor und versuche es mit dem disconnectButton zu beenden tut sich da gar nix. Das Programm läuft lustig weiter.

Any Ideas ?

gruß
Alex


----------



## K0NFUZIUS (5. Jul 2005)

Hallo alex,

könnte daran liegen, dass Du Dein Programm damit einfach "warten" läßt. Versuche doch einmal das Starten des Programmes in einem neuen Thread zu realisieren. (nur ne Vermutung)
Btw. bei Problemen mit Runtime.exec() hilt mir auch immer diese Seite weiter:
www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-12-2000/jw-1229-traps.html

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Campino (5. Jul 2005)

Also, wie beenden funktioniert weiß ich nicht, aber du solltest den InputStream des Programmes in einem Thread auslesen, weil die dazu verwendete while()-Schleife die Ausführung anderer Programmteile, wie z.B. dem Button behindert...warum es keine ausgabe gibt weiß ich nicht...

Starte das Programm mal per Hand und guck ob es in der Console das tut was es soll, vieleicht gibt es einen Fehler aus, dieser landet dann im ErrorStream und dein Programm zeigt ihn nicht an.


----------



## Düark (6. Jul 2005)

Probier doch mal sowas in der Art:

```
SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable(){
	    		public void run(){
			    	try
					{
			    		Process p=Runtime.getRuntime().exec(cmd);
					}
			    	catch(Exception e)
					{
						e.printStackTrace();
					}
				}
			}
	    	);
```

und zum beenden

```
p.destroy();
```

Damit dürfte zumindest das des Blockieren Proggies weg sein. Den InputStream auslesen kann auch nicht verkeht sein.

```
p.getInputStream();
```


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Jul 2005)

procout.read()

blockt und wartet u.U. ewig darauf, dass das exe irgendwas auf die Standardkonsole ausgibt...


----------



## tuxedo (6. Jul 2005)

Ich glaube der eine oder andere hat nicht verstanden was ich sagen wollte...

Hier also mal der komplette Code:

Connector.java:

```
/*
 * Created on 05.07.2005
 */

import java.awt.Container;
import java.awt.FlowLayout;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.io.*;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;
import javax.swing.JTextArea;

/**
 * @author alex0801
 */
public class Connector extends JFrame implements ActionListener {

	private JTextArea textArea;
	private JButton exitButton;
	private JButton connectButton;
	private JButton disconnectButton;
	private String command = System.getProperty("user.dir")+"/plink.exe -ssh -P 22 -l sshuser -pw ***  -L 5901:192.168.0.1:5901 sshuser@192.168.0.1";
	private Thread runCMD = new Thread();
	
	/**
	 * Konstruktor 
	 * @throws IOException
	 */
	public Connector() throws IOException {
		setTitle("Connector");
		Container cp = getContentPane();
		textArea = new JTextArea("Connector v0.1\n=====================================\n",13,40);
			textArea.setLineWrap(false);
			textArea.setCaretPosition(textArea.getText().length());
			textArea.setEditable(false);
			
		exitButton = new JButton("Exit");
		connectButton = new JButton("Connect");
		disconnectButton = new JButton("Disconnect");
		exitButton.addActionListener(this);
		connectButton.addActionListener(this);
		disconnectButton.addActionListener(this);
		disconnectButton.setEnabled(false);

		cp.setLayout(new FlowLayout());
		cp.add(new JScrollPane(textArea));
		cp.add(connectButton);
		cp.add(disconnectButton);
		cp.add(exitButton);
		
		setSize(500,300);
		setLocationRelativeTo(null);
		setVisible(true);
//		runCMD = new Thread(new ExecuteCommand(textArea,command));
//		runCMD.run();
	}

	

	/* (non-Javadoc)
	 * @see java.awt.event.ActionListener#actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent)
	 */
	public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
			
		if (e.getSource().equals(connectButton)){
			try{
				textArea.append("\nConnecting...");
				runCMD = new Thread(new ExecuteCommand(textArea,command));
				runCMD.run();
				textArea.append("\nConnect Thread started...");
			}
			catch (Exception ex){
				System.out.println(ex);
			}
		}
		if (e.getSource().equals(disconnectButton)) {
			connectButton.setEnabled(true);
			disconnectButton.setEnabled(false);
			textArea.append("\nDisconnecting...");
			try{
				runCMD.stop();
				textArea.append("\nDisconnected!");
			}
			catch (Exception ex){
				textArea.append("\nDisconnecting failed: "+ex);
			}
		}
		
		if (e.getSource().equals(exitButton)) {
			System.exit(0);
		}
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException {
		new Connector();
	}

}
```

ExecuteCommand.java:

```
import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;

import javax.swing.JTextArea;

/*
 * Created on 06.07.2005
 */

/**
 * @author alex0801
 */
public class ExecuteCommand implements Runnable{
	
	private static final int MODE_UNCONNECTED = 0;
	private static final int MODE_WAITFOR     = 1;
	private static final int MODE_CATCHOUTPUT = 2;
	private Process pr;
	private Runtime rt;
	
	private JTextArea textArea; 
	private String command;
	
	/**
	 * @throws IOException
	 * 
	 */
	public ExecuteCommand(JTextArea textArea, String command){
		this.textArea=textArea;
		this.command=command;
	}
	
	private  void runCommand(String cmd, int mode) throws IOException {
		rt = Runtime.getRuntime();
	    System.out.println("Running " + cmd);
	    pr = rt.exec(cmd);
	    if (mode == MODE_WAITFOR) {
	      System.out.println("waiting for termination");
	      try {
	        pr.waitFor();
	      } 
	      catch (InterruptedException e) {
	      }
	    } 
	    else if (mode == MODE_CATCHOUTPUT) {
	    	System.out.println("catching output");
	    	BufferedReader procout = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(pr.getInputStream())	    	);
	    	String line;
	    	int a;
	    	while ((a = procout.read()) != 0) {
	    		char A;
	    		A=(char)a;
	    		textArea.append(A+"");
	    		textArea.setCaretPosition(textArea.getText().length());
	    	}
	    }
	    try {
	    	System.out.println("done, return value is " + pr.exitValue());
	    } 
	    catch (IllegalThreadStateException e) {
	    	System.out.println("ok, process is running asynchronously");
	    }
	}

	private  void runShellCommand(String cmd, int mode) throws IOException{
		String prefix = "";
	    String osName = System.getProperty("os.name");
	    osName = osName.toLowerCase();
	    if (osName.indexOf("windows") != -1) {
	      if (osName.indexOf("95") != -1) {prefix = "command.com /c ";} 
	      else if (osName.indexOf("98") != -1) {prefix = "command.com /c ";}
	      else if (osName.indexOf("xp") != -1) {prefix = "cmd.exe /c ";}
	    }
	    if (prefix.length() <= 0) {
	      System.out.println("unknown OS: don\'t know how to invoke shell");
	    } else {
	      runCommand(prefix + cmd, mode);
	    }
	  }

	/* (non-Javadoc)
	 * @see java.lang.Runnable#run()
	 */
	public void run() {
		try {
			runShellCommand(command,MODE_CATCHOUTPUT);
		} catch (IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}

}
```

Wenn ich auf den Connect-Button drücke bleibts wieder hängen, trotz Thread...
Entferne ich in Zeile 58+59 der ersten Klasse die Kommentare und starte das Programm funktionierts.
An dem Programm plink.exe liegts nicht. setze ich da ein einfaches "dir *.exe" ein gehts genauso wenig...

Vllt. wirds jetzt ein wenig klarer was ich ursprünglich sagen wollte.......

gruß
Alex

P.S. Wer aufgepasst hat müsste schon seit meinem ersten Beitrag wissen daß ich den Inputstream verwende. Der Ausgabetext wird ja in ein Textarea gesteckt. Hatte ich aber bereits geschrieben 
P.P.S. An procout.read() kanns wenn dann nur indirekt liegen, da es ja mit dem direkten Aufruf im Konstruktor der Connector.java funktioniert (Zeile 58+59 aktiviert), jedoch per Aufruf mit dem Button in der ActionPerformed-Methde nichtmehr funktioniert...
P.P.P.S. runCMD.stop() ist zwar depricated, aber sollte den Prozess doch endgültig stoppen .... Dummerweise läuft auf mein aufgerufenes plink.exe-Programm lustig weiter und stört sich daran nicht.. Normalerweise beendet man das plink-Tool mit CTRL+C... Wie mach ich das in Java ?


----------



## tuxedo (6. Jul 2005)

Hmm, hab eben die Beiträge ovn euch nochmal durchgelesen und den Vorschlag von Düark probiert, der ja scheinbar auch auf nem Thread basiert...

sieht jetzt in der ActionPerformed-Methode so aus:


```
if (e.getSource().equals(connectButton)){
			try{
				textArea.append("\nConnecting...");
//				runCMD = new Thread(new ExecuteCommand(textArea,command));
//				runCMD.run();
				SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable(){
		             public void run(){
		                try
		               {
		                   Process p=Runtime.getRuntime().exec(command);
		               }
		                catch(Exception e)
		               {
		                  e.printStackTrace();
		               }
		            }
		         }
		          ); 
				textArea.append("\nConnect Thread started...");
			}
			catch (Exception ex){
				System.out.println(ex);
			}
		}
```

Und siehe da: Mit dem conect-Button gehts jetzt. Muss an dem "invokeLater" liegen. Werd mich da jetzt mal einlesen...

- Alex


----------



## tuxedo (6. Jul 2005)

Naja, wirkliche besserung hat es nur wenig gebracht:

Die Ausgabe im textArea kommt nichtmehr, sogar eine Ausgabe auf der Console erscheint nicht. Auch ein ergänzen des Commands um "cmd.exe /c " hat da nix gebracht.

Habs mal folgendermaßen umgebaut...


```
if (e.getSource().equals(connectButton)){
			try{
				textArea.append("\nConnecting...");
				runCMD = new Thread(new ExecuteCommand(textArea,command));
//				runCMD.run();
				SwingUtilities.invokeLater(runCMD); 
				textArea.append("\nConnect Thread started...");
			}
			catch (Exception ex){
				System.out.println(ex);
			}
		}
```

So startet plink zwar,aber bringt mir immernoch keinen Output...

Ändere ich in der ExecuteCommand den teil des Codes mit der Ausgabe wie folgt ab:


```
else if (mode == MODE_CATCHOUTPUT) {
	    	System.out.println("catching output");
	    	BufferedReader procout = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(pr.getInputStream()) 	);
	    	String line;
	    	int a;
	    	while ((a = procout.read()) != 0) {
	    		char A;
	    		A=(char)a;
	    		System.out.print(A);  // <--------- Ausgabe auf Console
	    		textArea.append(A+"");   // <---------Ausgabe in textArea
	    		textArea.setCaretPosition(textArea.getText().length());
	    		textArea.repaint();
	    	}
	    }
```

Dann krieg ich Output auf der Console, jedoch nicht im TextArea...Und die Buttons sind jetzt aucht nicht mehr benutzbar. Die GUI scheint zu hängen...

- Alex


----------



## tuxedo (6. Jul 2005)

Ich glaube das Problem bei invokeLater ist daß es davon ausgeht daß das runnable-Teil sich irgendwann beendet und die GUI dann da fort fährt wo sie aufgehört hat....Sprich: invokeLater unterbricht den Dispatcher der GUI und führt ein Runnable aus... Ist dieser beendet mach der Dispatcher weiter. Is irgendwie ähnlich wie in Hardware-Interrupt...

Das Problem is nur daß plink.exe nicht irgendwas ausführt und sich dann beendet. plink.exe bleibt gestartet und läuft bis ich auf disconnect drücke (bzw soll so lange laufen). 

invokeLater ist also nicht des Rätsels Lösung...Schade.

- Alex

P.S. hoffe ich das invokeLater korrekt verstanden, ansonsten bitte korrigieren...


----------



## tuxedo (6. Jul 2005)

aa


----------



## tuxedo (6. Jul 2005)

Des Rätsels Lösung war ja sooo einfach:

Den thread braucht man, ja, aber man darf ich ncht mit .run() starten. Wenn man ihn mit .start(); startet läufts problemlos. Der Fehlende Output im JTextArea is jezt auch da. Des Rätsels Lösung ist hier: Der Befehl den man ausführt darf kein "cmd.exe /C" am Anfang haben...
Und schon geht alles.


----------

